# Slugs and Snails?



## Adz_T

Hello everyone, I am just wondering if slugs and snails are poisonous to rabbits?

The other night in the pouring rain I went outside to check if the rabbits had food and water for the night and I noticed a slug next to Chesters food bowl, I instantly removed it (picked it up in kitchen towel and launched it down the garden). Last night I found 3 in his hutch, and I just got rid of them straight away and this time I removed them, put them down the garden a little bit and killed them with salt.. a lot of it.

I have NO idea how they got in as the bottom of Chester hutch is basically covered with perspex that covers half of the door and sides of the bottom level of his hutch.

I am wondering if they are poisonous to him? He is fine in himself and is still jumping around and is as giddy as ever, I doubt he had any interest in them but I would like to know the consequences if he did actually lick/eat one?

Thanks


----------



## Acacia86

killed them with salt. 

Sorry it seems harsh to me! I wouldn't want to die by burning or dehydration.

As far as i know slugs and snails are completely harmless to buns. They can carry lungworm lavae....which if they ingested by dogs/cats the pet can get the worm. But suffiecent worming as recommended will prevent this.

Sorry to sound mean but i hate the thought of any animal suffering even a slug.


----------



## EmilyMarie

Acacia86 said:


> killed them with salt.
> 
> Sorry it seems harsh to me! I wouldn't want to die by burning or dehydration.
> 
> As far as i know slugs and snails are completely harmless to buns. They can carry lungworm lavae....which if they ingested by dogs/cats the pet can get the worm. But suffiecent worming as recommended will prevent this.
> 
> Sorry to sound mean but i hate the thought of any animal suffering even a slug.


Well, I know it may be harsh, but I think she did the right thing, with not knowing and such. She was playing it safe. I think I would have done the same thing to be brutally honest.

I looked into this because I found it interesting and I called my professor. He said that they aren't in any way harmful to rabbits unless they are rabid(a joke of course).

You have nothing to worry about, really. I'd still do what your doing if you don't want slimy icky stuff on his cage


----------



## emzybabe

lots of people find they get this with their rabbit hutches, and as a kid i remember them in the food bowl. I think they can smell the food and are just after that. at my mums they come in through the cat flap in the kitchen to eat the cat food. the only way to deter them is to put a fat line of salt around the hutch, rather than killing them it will deter them, but u will have to do it regularly and probably clean up slime too. also the salt wont harm ur bun unlike slug pellets


----------



## Jazzy

Slugs are always getting into our rabbits bowls and have been for years but they don't do any harm, just leave their horrible slime on the hutch and the bowl.


----------



## emzybabe

also if u didnt want to use salt, bad for the garden, then u could try putting gravel/egg shells/sand around the hutch or moving him into a shed


----------



## Peppa

every mornng when i go ut to check on our 2 there are always slug trails in peppa's hutch & all over her food bowl but not in snowballs  i get rid of them with salt too!


----------



## srhdufe

hahaha i throw them either into nextdoors garden (hate them!) or onto the road


----------



## AmyCruick

We seem to get them in the kitchen- no idea where they come from you just walk in and tread in something squishy...eurgh!. They go in the bin here!


----------



## rebenda

Ther discusting and knock me sick!i have get my mum to come and take them outta the cage, the ones here are massive as they are eating rabbits food! i hate them urghh and charlie always has a line of sticky fur where they goneover him i think. ive done the salt around the cage it works apart from when it rains and the salt gets washed away and i find loads of slugs in the morning!!!


----------



## emzybabe

I hate them too more than anything


----------



## Hursty87

Adz_T said:


> Hello everyone, I am just wondering if slugs and snails are poisonous to rabbits?
> 
> The other night in the pouring rain I went outside to check if the rabbits had food and water for the night and I noticed a slug next to Chesters food bowl, I instantly removed it (picked it up in kitchen towel and launched it down the garden). Last night I found 3 in his hutch, and I just got rid of them straight away and this time I removed them, put them down the garden a little bit and killed them with salt.. a lot of it.
> 
> I have NO idea how they got in as the bottom of Chester hutch is basically covered with perspex that covers half of the door and sides of the bottom level of his hutch.
> 
> I am wondering if they are poisonous to him? He is fine in himself and is still jumping around and is as giddy as ever, I doubt he had any interest in them but I would like to know the consequences if he did actually lick/eat one?
> 
> Thanks


Hi all how can you deter the snails and slugs with salt when it washes away in the rain


----------



## tallmama

I have a indoor bun so not a problem for me. If I find any slugs in garden I just throw them over wall into car park. My problem is when I have put my buns out in the nice weather and the place is crawling with ants and earwigs which I
hate and I worry about them crawling about in bunnies fur !


----------



## sskmick

My previous rabbits were kept outside, never had a problem with slugs or snails tbh. Not sure what I would have used to deter them. I used to let my rabbis out into the garden so I couldn't have used slug pellets. Not sure about salt either. I would have kept removing them and thoroughly cleaned/sterilised their bowls and water bottles. My two must have encountered slugs and snails so at a guess I would have said they were harmless.


----------



## sskmick

tallmama said:


> I have a indoor bun so not a problem for me. If I find any slugs in garden I just throw them over wall into car park. My problem is when I have put my buns out in the nice weather and the place is crawling with ants and earwigs which I
> hate and I worry about them crawling about in bunnies fur !


Use Lemon water to disperse ants.


----------

